# The Lucky 7 Bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 4



## Martha Moo

New home ladies


----------



## 7sector

Morning ladies

Im first for once    .

anyone need bubbles blown let me know.
hope mine dont get touched i test in 7 days. im so excited. 

love to you all Jeanette

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Morning girls, you all look good at the moment xx


----------



## Martha Moo

morning girls

just popping in

everyone is ok

could someone keep an eye on my bubbles this weekend

need to try and get organised lol

Em


----------



## Tina xx

Will keep an eye on them for you hun, hope you have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Man i never get the top spot  
Oh rabbit in the garden poppy chasing him   best get him in bbl
luv ya all


----------



## radnorgirl

Happy Easter everyone

Helen
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Em put you on 77 hope ya have a nice time with willow at the beach
And thaks who ever put me on 7777


----------



## *kateag*

Helen that pic is gorgeous!!

xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi there, sorry not been on for a while, been poorly sick  much better now!

Not had chance to catch up, but just wanted to say thank you to whoever got me to a 777! Must have worked cos we now have our treatment plan!!! If all goes well I have a scan on 1 May, one on the 11 May and ET on 14 May!!! Please please keep my eggs at 777 for luck over the next few weeks!

Love and hugs and a very









Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thats fab news Tracy  I bet your chuffed to bits 
We wont be cycling together then after all, Your just a couple of weeks behind me though 

Good luck 

x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Thats *FANTASTIC* news Tracey!!! WOOHOOO!! Roll on May 14th!!!

(please could someone sort my bubbles? Cant believe someone has ruined my 7's for tuesday )

xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Hi girls 

Sorry I was missing in aciton but I caught Dh's cold and then I ended up in hospital with dehydration, so am only just about back in the land of the living

Chris


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate, Chris you were both on 78 put you on 77  
Chris sorry you been poorly hun x x


----------



## GAC

big congratulations tracey im really chuffed for u im keeping everything crossed for u this is your turn for a lovely bfp  luv gail xxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Is anyone else doing Kates bubbles? I'm trying to get her back to 777.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Gac you were on 79 so bumped you up to 177 

Everyone else looks OK 

x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Aww thank you so much. Not sure who it was, Tina, Sally or anyone else but ta!  

Chris sorry you were ill, hope you feeling better now. 
xxxx


----------



## Tina xx

You're welcome hun, hope they stay like that for you


----------



## sallyanne1

Tina i was helping but didnt do too many didnt wanna go ova


----------



## Tina xx

I knew someone was, thanks hun - you saved my finger from getting cramp


----------



## GAC

Aww ta nicky for my lucky 7 i certainly need some luck ,hows things going with the down regging hope all is well for u to get started luv gac xxxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

can someone sort my bubbles please i was on 77 im now on a 78 please leave them alone who ever it is im on my   and although i have loads of good vibes i need all the luck i can get.

Jeanette


----------



## Tina xx

Have sorted you out hun, got you to 777. Hope this brings you good luck


----------



## 7sector

Hi 
thanks Tina 

only 5 days left till test day thank god. but im feeling very positive in every way. i have started getting early pregnancy signs the last 2days and i have been told they are definetly not cyclogest related so its looking good.

jeanette


----------



## Tina xx

Thats brilliant news,







sending you loads of


----------



## radnorgirl

Happy Easter everyone

Everyone's 7s are looking good.

Sallyanne - I love the Hens!!

Tracy - brilliant news on the treatment plan

Jeanette - sending you sticky vibes         honey. Not long to go now.

Helen
x


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette you were on 78   put you back on 77

Helen im getting 2 chicks in a few weeks and cant wait. Although i havent told dh yet so sssssshhhhh


----------



## Kamac80

Congrats tracy 

Jenette u were on a ) so sorted u

Kate xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

some has messed with my bubbles again i was on 78 got put upto 777 and now im on 78 again im on my 2ww please leave them alone be kind while im on this i have all the right sign for a strong bfp but stilll need luck

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I am back!!

Tracy thats fantastic news on the treatment plan

everyone is looking ok with their doubles and trebles atm

will check in later

am in need of  a chill out and bath (if willow will let me have the relaxing bath all the better!)

catch up later
Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nicky1 and Kamac you were both ending in a 8 so I bumped you up to a 77 

Nic x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks nic  

Welcome back em

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Em, you were on an 8  

Sorted now. 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate you were on an 8 so ive put you up to a 777  

everyone else is fine.


----------



## CurryChicken

Hiya 

Can I join as the Bubble monster keeps getting me?

Love you all

Currychicken


----------



## brownowl23

aww curry chicken poor you. 

Chris


----------



## brownowl23

all bubbles end on a 7 right now Looking good

Chris


----------



## Kamac80

Hi currychicken!

All looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya 

just checking in 

everyones ok except me

i am on a 14

can someone sort me out please

thanks 
Emxx


----------



## brownowl23

Your back on 77 Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

bubble monster been naughty and we are all on 8's ! 
will go through now and put all on 7's can someone sort me please xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

there you go ladies all ending in a 7 sorry didnt have time to do 77 or 777's !!!!
if i get time later to pop back will do you some 77's and 777's 
especially you kate now your stimming!!! 

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~*

gone through and put you all on 77's now

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1

put you on a 77 hun


----------



## *~Nic~*




----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god Nic the time it took me to reply on es someone had put you on 78 so put you back on 77


----------



## MissTC

Hey everyone  

All 7's present and correct!

Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Well that took long enough most of ya were on an 8 or 0 so put everyone on 77 and Jeanette hun put you on 7777


----------



## Martha Moo

evening all

everyone was ok except currychicken

you was on a 22 popped u onto a 77 hun

have a good evening everyone

Emxx


----------



## brownowl23

Mornign Everyone

All  present and correct on 77's or 777's

Chris


----------



## 7sector

HI GIRLS

im so angry today. sally spent ages yesterday putting my bubbles up to 7777 and today they are on 7778 can someone stick me on 77 again please i test tommorrow although its officialy fri. i had a really horrid emotional day yesterday. and to top it off had someone send me nasty pm's last night.(i have a strong feeling who has messed my bubbles purely out of spite.

Jeanette


----------



## Kamac80

There u go jeanette 

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi girls

I am on an 8 - can some one sort it out for me please

Thanks

Helen
x


----------



## Kamac80

There u go helen

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette have put you on 777 hun


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks Kate

Brownowl - I love the piccy of the bump - I can't post a piccy of mine - I just look like I have eaten all the pies!!!

Helen
x


----------



## Martha Moo

helen

have put u on a 77 

everyone else was ok

Em


----------



## brownowl23

thanks Helen.
bump is growing by the day, couldnt put last weeks pic up as it was taken in silky sexy undies 

Chris


----------



## 7sector

hi girls 
someone has meesed with my bubbles for the 2nd time today everytmie im put on 77 or 777 someone put me on  an 8. do you know who it is. im testing in the morning.

Jeanette


----------



## Kamac80

There u go jeanette

Kate xx


----------



## 7sector

thanks kate 

Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1

whos helping me blow jeanettes bubbles  Thanks


----------



## MissTC

Jeanette sorry honey have no idea who it is, but you were on a 33!  Just bumped you back up to a 777 sweety 
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80

Sally it must have been me!! LOL


----------



## MissTC

Sally we posted same time!  It was me! Thought they were going up quickly - thought my finger had gone bionic!


----------



## MissTC

Ha that's 3 of us were blowing


----------



## sallyanne1

lol thanks coz it froze up all my comp doing it lol
Least we got her there team work


----------



## 7sector

thanks girls much appreeciated
Jeanette


----------



## Kamac80

No probs!


----------



## allybee17

OK girls think i better get some bubbles now I'm looking a bit pathetic at moment so would love it if you could blow some my way thanks lot's and lot's xx allyson


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

tracy and jeanette
have just popped u both on a 77

could someone give me a 77 please

will check in later

Emxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi em 

thanks ill do yours now. can you move me up on the board now please aswell. 
thanks Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Jeanette - I was blowing Em's bubbles too!! 

I'll sort them now Em xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Jeanette

i have added your  to the egg share board
i normally wait til the first scan to move up to the next section
Will pop and update the lister thread now  

Emxx


----------



## allybee17

please blow me some bubbles


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh think someone was blowing with me hun!!


----------



## Martha Moo

kate 

sorry it was me!

can someone sort me out i am on a 0

thanks

Em


----------



## *kateag*

There you go hun, back on a double. 

If anyone fancies blowing me up to a tripple, for monday I would be very grateful. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks Kate

will do u gradually!

Ditto for monday too
i have appt with gp to try and sort out a d/r inj that will work for me so i can move onto the next hurdle!

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Oki em, I'll tripple you as well hun for monday! You need some luck thrown your way!!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi ladies hope u are all ok?

All looking good at the moment.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate

you were on an 8

everyone was ok tho

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

thanks em

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Em, have upped you to a tripple. x


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone fine apart from jeanette put you back on 77 hun


----------



## Martha Moo

someone has ruined my 777 

can someone put me on a 77 please

Emxx

kateag

just blown u up to a 777
i would say fingerscrossed but me hands gone numb!


----------



## CurryChicken

Morning

Em - you were back on 0 so I've sorted you

Please can someone sort me I'm on 88

Thanks

Currychicken


----------



## *kateag*

Currychicken and Em have upped you both to a double. 

Em, if anyone ruins it again, its ok cos we can all get you to a 7777!!


----------



## brownowl23

HI everyone

Looks like veryone is on7's now

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones looking good on their 7's


----------



## *kateag*

Em its TOO SMALL!!! 

Cant see you properly but its a start!!    Em's pic!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

thank you bubble girl blowers feel much happier now allyson


----------



## radnorgirl

Chris

Youe were on an 8 - got you back on a 77 now  

Everyone else's bubbles look fine

Big congratulations to Jeanette on you BFP     


Helen
x


----------



## Kamac80

Have i missed something?!! Jeanette got a BFP?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

kate (kamac80) u were on an 8 so put u on 77 hun


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sally

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate 
u were on a 5

i think someone was blowing with me tho

your on a 77 now tho hun

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Em someone on another thread was blowing me some back!!

Kate xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Chris (brownowl) you were on a 8 so put you to a 77
everyone else is good

if the bubble monster messes with our bubbles I'll set Archie on them!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god Archie the devil dog


----------



## Martha Moo

LOL at archie dog

cant say anything about willow

she would just lick lick lick!


----------



## *kateag*

Wow Archie is a scary dog!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

All bubbles are good.

actually Archie is more likely to pee on the bubble monsters feet with excitement!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Awww look at him there!! Thats never the same dog!!!?!


----------



## Kamac80

Oh wow look at my bubbles

Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones fine

i went out with willow to the country park

didnt even se my bubbles on 7777  

never mind

em


----------



## *kateag*

Oh pants what happened to the bubbles?? I tried to get you on a 7777 Em but I missed by one so I had to keep going but I didnt leave them on that. 

everyone get blowing!!


----------



## Kamac80

Im helping kate but what are u trying to get to?!!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

777!! Cant get to 7777 tonight can we??


----------



## Kamac80

Shall we try? Between us we can!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Go on then!! 

Its for em!!

Lets go!


----------



## noodlez

Everyone got lots of bubbles except me  



Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## Kamac80

My finger is hurting!! LOL


----------



## *kateag*

God my fingers are killing me!


----------



## Kamac80

Tell me about it!!

Getting cramp now!! LOL


----------



## sallyanne1

I will help too ladies


----------



## *kateag*

Oh thank god! Thanks sally!


----------



## *~Nic~*

im gonna help
are we going for 7777?

nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Yup we are!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

yes we are!! just be careful ladies we dont go over. When we get near let kateag finish off

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

It crashed on me! Im back now!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

i got booted and then it wouldnt let me back on


----------



## Kamac80

The site crashed on me as well!!

Maybe it was coz of us!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Over to you kate im stopping now


----------



## *kateag*

We did it girlies!!!

Phew! Cannot move my fingers now!!


----------



## sallyanne1

i have got a numb patch too lol


----------



## Kamac80

Well done kate, sally and nic  

Hope they stay on that and em is happy!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Kamac80 said:


> Well done kate, sally and nic & You KATE
> 
> Hope they stay on that and em is happy!
> 
> Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

Aw thanks  

Was really upset then when the site crashed on me!!


----------



## *kateag*

I know, I thought it was going to be just me and you all thought I had b*ggered off and Em wondering what happened to her bubbles!!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

LOL i thought the same as well!!


----------



## *kateag*

Has she checked yet!?


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG

You have all made me    

thank you girls

heres hoping they stay on the 7777

kate ur on an 8

will go and sort u 

EMxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kateag

i have just blown u onto a 777 

lets hope we can keep our 777 and7777

EM


----------



## radnorgirl

Good morning

Just checking and everyone's 7s are looking fine   

Enjoy the sunshine

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

omg ladies I think we broke fertility friends  (temporarily!)

When I couldn't back in I gave up and went and did the ironing so I didn't play that big a part in the bubble blowing.

First thing I did when I got up was come on here to see if it was working again! PHEW it is!!

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

It must have been us and our constant clicking!!!! Ooops!! 

Thanks for sorting my bubbles em! Glad you like yours


----------



## sallyanne1

Em glad you like your bubbles hun   
It took me about 3-4 mins to get back in after it crashed. Said something about high volume of use on board


----------



## Kamac80

Em glad u liked the bubbles! They took ages between the 4 of us!!

Think we also crashed the site!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## 7sector

noodlez

put you on 777 hun 

Jeanette


----------



## CurryChicken

Hi Guys

Please can someone sort my bubbles having a very low day and need a boost

Love

Currychicken


----------



## 7sector

hi curry chicken 

ill do it now for you hun why you low is it cos you dont know wether you have a positive or not if so thats how i felt. i gave in and tested early .

good luck on test hun i wish you all the best

Jeanette


----------



## 7sector

hi curry chicken

right bumped you up i was aiming for tripple 777 but blew one to many sorry .



Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Curry have put you back on a 77 hun as you were left on a 8. 

Dont get down hun. Im keeping everything crossed for you. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector

kate

that was my fault she was left on a n 8 she asked for someone to blow her bubbles she only had 3 hundred and somthnig so i aimed to bump her up to 777 but blew 1 to many.

Jeanette


----------



## CurryChicken

thank you, I've checked all of you and you are on 7's


----------



## sallyanne1

Curry, Jeanette and Kate (Kamac80) put you all on 77


----------



## noodlez

OMG what a huge shock I got 777    

Thanks girlies. Love ya lots. Will keep checking on everyones bubbles now  


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

someone mucked up my bubbles.

Can someone sort me out?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag*

Put you back on a double hun. x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I couldnt get on yesterday (no internet connection)

just checked you all

currychicken put u back on a 77

everyone else was ok

Love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Curry hun put you on 777    PUPO PUPO PUPO


----------



## brownowl23

Everyones sevens look good

Chris


----------



## CurryChicken

Thank you all for sorting my bubbles, just checked everyone and they are all good.

Love to all

Currychicken


----------



## caz nox

Oh dear....can someone help me out?? 

I am on my 2ww and would love to see a 7 in there. 

Thank you


----------



## noodlez

Hi caz nox,
Just started blowing some bubbles and someone else beat me to it  

Good luck hunny


----------



## CurryChicken

There you go Caz 777, please can someone sort mine please

Noodlez  

Love

Currychicken


----------



## noodlez

Phew there you go my little chicken back to a double 77    

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## CurryChicken

thank you huni


----------



## radnorgirl

Kate

You were on an 8 - I have put you back on a 7  but I could not put you on a double as i am at work

Helen
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate currychicken and noodlez 

i have put u all back on a 77

Em

sorry couldnt do a 777 as getting ready to go 

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

curry someone is messing wiv ya bubbles    have put you back on 77 hun


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thanks to whoever put my bubbles back on 7

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag*

You welcome  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

OH MY GOD SOMEONE HAS PUT EM ON A 9 !!


----------



## sallyanne1

Back on 77 now


----------



## Tina xx

Hey girls, can someone sort out my bubbles please  

Hope you are all well. I've been in Wales for the week visiting my family. Will read all the posts and do personals. Hope you are all well  

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Tina

hope u had a nice break away

have popped you on a 77

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Oh no who messed up em's lovely 7777 we did for her the other nite?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Em, someone has put me on an 8   Sending you some bubbles, hope you had a nice easter weekend hun


----------



## *kateag*

Tina put you back on a 77 hun. 

I cannot believe someone messed up Em's bubbles. What a bl**dy


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Kate, I know what you mean about Ems bubbles   Wish people would leave them alone!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Me thinks my 7777 was in effect at 5pm tonight


----------



## *kateag*

Oh YAY!!! I hope that means you had some good news hun!?!?!?
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kind of

but i need to ring my cons and the pct to try and confirm more which i will do tomorrow


----------



## Kamac80

Help im on an 8!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Put you back on a 77 hun. x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks Kate


----------



## Tina xx

Morning girls, how are you all? Hope you are well. Thanks to who ever sorted out my bubbles 



Heffalump said:


> kind of
> 
> but i need to ring my cons and the pct to try and confirm more which i will do tomorrow


Come on Em, spill the news!!!!


----------



## brownowl23

everyones on 7's thats good

Chris


----------



## *~Nic~*

sallyanne1 said:


> OH MY GOD SOMEONE HAS PUT EM ON A 9 !!


Are we going to attempt the big 7777 for her again girls? ha ha


----------



## Kamac80

oh my god i will try but it nearly killed me the other nite!!

Kate xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

we'd have to do it a bit slower this time incase we broke the site again  

Em, sounds ike you got some good news to share.......do tell xx

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

i just checked everyones lookin  ok atm

I have made my calls but no definite answer but looks like we start stims between june and aug but most likely be july

will be having the monthly injection for d/r on 25th april 23rd may and 20th June and then come 18th July will begin sniffing to keep turned off by that time tho we hope will at least be stimming if not in the 

so technically i should be PUPO this time in 3 months!!

Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

Em - sounds like a plan!!! good luck


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey, whats that 9000 bubbles to blow? Reckon we could do it if we got more girls in on the act? 

Who's online now?


----------



## *~Nic~*

I'll have a go tonight if anyone wants to join in. I cant blow bubles from my work pc or it jams up.
I'm up for it though....


----------



## 7sector

Hi kate

have the bubbles been blown if not who needs them ill help you.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Shall we do it tonight? Im gonna post a new topic so everyone can help our Em's!

Jeanette its for Em, a few of us blew her up to a 7777 the other night and some mean and jealous person popped them. So we going to do it again!!

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

ok, i'll be on at about 7.30/8ish and will do what i can 

nic


----------



## Tina xx

I blew her to 777 earlier, but got finger cramp, will help again later 

Tina xx


----------



## 7sector

hi girls

ive just blown her upto 50777 ill help again later

Jeanette


----------



## brownowl23

I'll help bubble blwoing laetr mousey is too loud to do it at work


----------



## MissSunshine

7's present and correct!!!

Em your bubbles are jumping in the 10's, we'll have you at that 7777 in no time at all!!xxx


----------



## noodlez

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO someones messing with my bubbles now


----------



## noodlez

Will blow Em some bubbles now before I gotta go out.


----------



## noodlez

Just put Em on a 777 so this should help for later    


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Jeanette and noodlez - you were both on 8s - put you back onn 77s now though  

Helen
x


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette you were on 8 again so put ya back to 77


----------



## Guest

em, blown you 1000 babe  

you were on 53177 when i left you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Bubbles looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Em's bubbles are getting there already


----------



## *~Nic~*

i just blew em 1600


----------



## *kateag*

I am here honest!!!


----------



## *kateag*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Who did that?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Tina xx

Who did that to Em bubbles? Someone is being really mean


----------



## *kateag*

I got kicked off again and it wouldnt let me back on. 

Im back blowing bubbles now.


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Which nasty bugger messed with Em's bubbles??!!!?!!!!!        We are not impressed!!!  What's the plan now hunnies, are we trying again??

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

I give up girls, it keeps crashing while the server work is being done!! 

I got Em up to 777. Sorry  

If anyone checks this before 10am please could someone double me for tomorrow please. 
xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

There you go Kate my honey!!! A double 7 for you!!! Would of got you up to a 777 but my pooter is so slow this evening!!     for tomorrow, all's going to be great!!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Awww thanks hun. Star  

Bruce looks soooo gorgeous!!! 

xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

You are more than welcome sweetie!!! I know he's such a good boy for his mummy and daddy, can't imagine our lives without him now. He's our babba!!!xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

aaaaaw u girls

arent u so special

Kate i have treble 7'd u

i wanted to 7777 u too but think Tonys working on the server as i type bless him!

everyones on a 77

heres a pic of willow










taken today on her new bed!

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Em Willow looks happy in his new bed

Thought I'd just say hi
My lucky Number 7, I met my DH on the 7th March
I'm testing for my FET on the 7th May 2007, hoping, this is a good sign !
You're all on 7's so can't help you,







but can wish you all lots of luck (7 of everything )


















































  
              
  




















































love and lots of 7's filled with luck
MC xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hello hope u are all well?

Maria - good luck with testing  

I love these pics of your doggies! Can i join in although my dog is 2 yrs old now!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

aaw heres hoping that the 7th may will be your lucky lucky date

I have put u on a 77!

everyone else is ok

Sally fab news on your scan  

Kate i am waitin for ur news

Was gonna try and put u on a 7777 but not sure what time ur scan is and dont want to spoil the777until afterwards!

Em


----------



## Tina xx

Morning girls, hope you are all well.

Em, put you on 77 (got you to 777, but carried away and went over )

The bubbles are working girls,







I have ovulated again this cycle. I ovulaterd on cycle day 31, last cycle I ovulated on cycle day 34.

Tina xx


----------



## brownowl23

Everyones bubbles are looking good


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are well?

7's looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Tina fab news

your right it must be working

Currychicken has got a BFP i have heard  to her and her dh

sally someone had knocked ur 7's and left u on an 8

have put u back to a 77

Brownowl u were on an 8 too so i have put u on a 777

Willows asleep so gonna try and catch 40 winks

EM


----------



## brownowl23

thanks Em.someone keeps playing with my bubbles


----------



## *kateag*

YAY!!! Congrats Curry Chicken!!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Congrats currychicken!!!  

My lucky 7's must be working as my brother passed his driving test!!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god i have had my 7777 for ages   Thanks em


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Em, I've blown you to 777 (didn't get carried away this time  )


----------



## Martha Moo

kate

i have popped u on a 7777


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey Em, Ta hun!! 

 Thats a lot of bubbles!


----------



## allybee17

i've blown lot's to you kate and to you jena can i have some more now please


----------



## Martha Moo

tina just popped u on a 777

allyson sorted u a bit now

back later 
off to sort out tea


----------



## sallyanne1

Ally put you on 77 hun coz u was on an 8


----------



## *~Nic~*

all looking good

Rhonda you doggy is SOOOO cute!

Congratulations curry chicken 

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

nic and sally have added to yours

Allyson have put u on a 777

kate tina brownowl left ur 777 and 7777 as they are!


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Em, that was really sweet of you hun   Everyone else is looking good xx


----------



## MissTC

Hiya

Everyone lookin good except lil ole me    Could someone sort me out please?

Thanks 
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Tracy sorted you out.

Em -   thanks!

Nic x


----------



## MissTC

Nic xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

cant believe

someones burst my bubbles

could one of u lovely ladies put me on a 7 for tonight please

Thanks

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Em  thank you 
have returned the favour and put you up to 77 as well
      




















































I think there is sometimes a deliberate bubble monster, when I had all 7777 someone came and  them 

Kate thanks for your good wishes 

Miss TC hi  
For all    
   

Hope you all have a good day today and see lots of 7's 
love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

MC, you were on an 8. I've put you and Em on 777. Hope they leave your bubbles alone


----------



## Tina xx

Kate - I've blown you to 777, good luck with your exam hun.
Sallyanne - I've blown you to 777, good luck with your scan.








to all of you xxx


----------



## *kateag*

All bubbles looking good. 
xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Kate you were on an 8 so I have blown you up to a 7. I couldnt blow to a 77 as my mousey at work is too noisy so i'll put you on a 77 when I get home chuck. 

Chris


----------



## *kateag*

Oh.   someone messed up my 7's.


----------



## Tina xx

Kate, got you to 77, will try and get you to 777


----------



## *kateag*

Aw thank you Tina.


----------



## Kamac80

Blimey u lot can natter!! LOL

Thanks for my bubbles and everyone is looking good

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

just noticed, I've got both Kate's on 28777  


Good luck with your scan for tomorrow Kate


----------



## Kamac80

Oh thats really weird!! Lets hope thats a good sign

Kate wishing u all the luck for tomorrow

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh thats spooky!

Thank you hun!!! 

Hope they leave my bubbles alone now.


----------



## Maria Christina

Tina thank you so much honey, 
It must of worked, cause my scan was excellent 
I'm up to 10.5mm and 10.77mm yipheeeeee  
   
              
  

Wishing everyone lots of luck
love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

That's brilliants news hun


----------



## Maria Christina

Tina thanks,  
I know it's great, my cyst, is big, but who cares  
I'm already, for FET on Tues in Barcelona now, yipheeeee
I never used to get such good results, so am very lucky
Am chasing my rainbow
      

love and hugs
MC xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Good luck for Tuesday hun, I will be thinking of you and keeping my


----------



## Maria Christina

Tina, thank you   thats so kind of you
love and hugs
MC xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Maria that is great news 

Kate xx


----------



## helenO

help I'm on an 8!!


----------



## Tina xx

I've put you on 77, will try and get you back to 777 hun

Tina xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Kate thanks  

Tina I think I must of been doing Helen at the same time   hope i didn't mess it up

love and hugs
MC xxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Ahh, so thats who was helping. Got you to 777 and went over so did you again. Thanks for the help MC


----------



## brownowl23

I ddi a sneaky bit of helping too. Need to put a silencer on my mousie as I am at work


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Owl, you've got a lovely neat bump hun    I'm picturing your mouse with a gun silencer on the top


----------



## *~Nic~*

HI ladies

all bubbles looking good this afternoon

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

can someone help please

i am on a 0

everyone else is ok

Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

Em I put you on a 7 but Im on my work pc and its a nightmare so cant get you up to a 77

xx


----------



## Maria Christina

i'm doing Em toooo


----------



## allybee17

Thanks for the bubble blowing girls i've blown a few your way Em your on 77 now  not touching no one at mo as your all looking good with your lucky 7's xx allyson xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Evening my lovelies.........

All 7's present and correct!!!! It's looking good!! 

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, the recipient of my last cycle is unsure if she wants to proceed again. She is going away, and will make a definite answer in the next couple of weeks....talk about torture!!!! 

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx

P.S. Em loving Willow.....she's gorgeous!!


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Rhonda, I hope your recipient decides to go ahead. Could they match you with someone else?

Good luck hunny bun.


----------



## Martha Moo

kateag

someone had knocked u off the 777  

have put u back on a 777 for ur scan tomorrow

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* someone keeps putting you on an eight 
Will sort it 

Bubble Monsters stop









*Rhonda*,  sending you lots of luck that your recipient, comes back with a Yes for you
I know it's a worry, but stay positive       
      
             
       
   
              
  

*Tina*  hi hope you have a good day

*Miss TC * 

*Helen, Kate, allyson, brownowl, Nicwim* 

hope *WE* all have a day full of sevens & Orange 
































































































































































The institute, came back and told me to test on the 8th 
I think I'm still going to test on the 7th though,it's my lucky number

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Em

You were on an 8 - I have popped you back on to a 77

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

All looking good  
Went out for a meal for our anniversary after all and we were the only people in there   It was really nice altough i feel it was a bit rushes as we were to only ones there. And we were sat at table number 7    Me and dh have been together 7 years married 4.


----------



## Kamac80

Hello girls hope u are all well?

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

All bubbles looking good so far today


----------



## *kateag*

Oh who keeps messing me up? Thanks for fixing me again em. 

Em and Nic you were the only ones not on a tripple, so I upped them. 

All bubbles looking good. 


xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks Kate.

Will make sure your on at least a triple 7 for monday

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Em - You were on an 8!   Have put you back on 7  

Rhonda - So happy to see you back hun!   You helped me out when I was having a panic over high oestrogen levels! My god why don't they find you another recipient   there are loads of ladies that would jump at the chance! Really hope you can get going again soon hun, you deserve some luck!  

Maria xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Can someone sort my bubbles for me please.   I need all the luck I can get now I'm TTC naturally


----------



## *~Nic~*

There you go Vicki
Good luck with your ttc 
Nic x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thank you Nic


----------



## Maria Christina

kate will sort your bubble out now

have a good weekend everyone  
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

love hugs MC xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh someone has burst my tripple. Please please please could someone put me back on there for monday morning. 

Please.


----------



## Tina xx

Kate, I'm trying to get you back to 777 hun xx


----------



## Tina xx

Hey Kate, got you sorted hun.







for Monday hun, will be thinking of you xx

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thank you Tina. 

Again! You always rescue me. 

This bubble popper needs to be caught, its horrible. 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate someone mucked up ya bubbles again so i sorted them and put you on 777 again


----------



## *kateag*

Its not fair! Leave me alone!!  

Thanks sally!!


----------



## Guest

no one touch kates, pleeeeeaaaasssssseeeee! she needs them for tomoro  

on the other hand, some nasty git has gave me an 8    

please help


----------



## *kateag*

There go babe, put you on a 777. 

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are well?

All looking good 

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

thank you kate


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate ( kamac80 ) someone put you on 89 so put you back to 77 for nuw hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Everyones looking good


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies

all bubbles looking good

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

NO! Someone has put me on an 8, PLEASE can someone fix me please please


----------



## noodlez

I'm on the case hun


----------



## *kateag*

Aww ta!!! Phew! had a serious panic then!!

xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

everyone looking good


----------



## Martha Moo

777 restored for kate

noodlez popped u on a 77


----------



## Maria Christina

Kate, wishing you lots of luck for today, the bubble monster has been a pain in the neck for you 
So sending you lots of 7's today, and hoping that you have lots of luck and everything will go well today       
*7 fairy's
7 Happy Days
7 rainbows
7 good lucks
7 dancing rainbow's
7 crossed fingers 
7 lots of 7  *

               
               
   


















































       
      
                    



















































everyone's looking alright, I'm off to Barcelona for my FET tomorrow, I already look 6 months pg, 
as my cyst is huge, Lord only knows what I'll wear, I hope they don't cancel it 
Take good care all, and bubble monster, go away

lots of love hugs and loads of 7's to all
MC xxxxxxx *7 row's of 7 bubbles for all *


----------



## radnorgirl

Everyone's 7s are looking good

Maria Christina - Sending you 7 different charms to wish you luck for your FET

7 Riekis        
7 lots of baby dust        
7 orange spots        
7 lucky snowflakes        
7 lots of good luck        
7 dancing bananas        
7 rainbows of hope        

Wishing you all the luck in the world

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

noodlez put you on a 7 - you were on a 8.

Maria Christina - wow good luck for your tx hun  
      
      

all other bubbles are good 

Nic x


----------



## noodlez

Thanks Nic


----------



## Kamac80

Aw girls seeing your posts has really cheered me up 

Everyone is looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Maz, Em and Vicki

You were all on 8s    

I have popped you all back on 77s

Noodlez - I have put you on a 77 too hun

love

Helen
xx


----------



## MissTC

Hey guys

Sorry I havent been posting for a while, but I do keep checking all your 7's!  

I am hoping to hear from the clinic today about how our donor is doing, and to see if we are on track for EC on 11 May, so could I be really cheeky and ask you to blow me some extra bubbles?  Ending on a 7 of course  

Thanks guys
Love
Tracy

PS - Maria, my Angel, I have just texted you!  You will be on your way now honey, I am hoping and praying


----------



## *kateag*

Tracey have blown you some bubbles hun, will do some more later, try and get you on a tripple!!

Good luck for the call today, fingers crossed  

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hey Tracy, I've blown you to 777, hope it brings you luck. Good luck for later, I've got









Tina xx


----------



## brownowl23

Al bubbles loking good.


Chris


----------



## *~Nic~*

Brownowl your bumps looking fab  

are you going to find out the sexes or have surprises?


----------



## Guest

just nipping on to say thanks to helen     

everyones in order


----------



## MissSunshine

7's looking good! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hiya

*Special thank you to Tina and Kate for my 777*   Unfortunately I have no news because when I rang the clinic Karen wasn't there (the co--ordinator), then when she rang me back I was in a meeting, then when I rang her back she had left for the day!! Not back till Thursday, so hopefully my lovely 777 will last me till Thursday for good news    

Maz honey you were on an 8 so have popped you up to a 77

Love to all - everyone else seems ok for 7's
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hey Tracy, sorry you didn't get any news hun. We will keep an eye on your bubbles and make sure that they are on a 777 for Thursday. Good luck hun  

Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good!

Tracy keeping everything crossed for u.

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

HI Nicwim

I hope at the next scsan or two to findout the sexes. DH wants to know as he hates suprises.


All 77's good today so far.

Chris


----------



## *kateag*

Hi, sorry a really quick post please could someone fix my bubbles,I am on an 8 again and I am calling to check on embies soon. Please please.


----------



## allybee17

i've just put you on double 7 it's all i can do at mo as have to get on to work good luck today hope your little ones are growing lot's xx allyson be thinking about you today


----------



## *kateag*

Thank you Ally babes, phew. 

Panic over. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

i went to the  for my next injection to get me prepared for tx and he couldnt give it to me

when i check my 7's i am on an 8 

can someone put me on at least one 7 please

thanks
Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

oh Em how annoying  
put you on a double 7 and hope it brings you some luck!!

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Someone has ruined my triple 7's    

Please can someone help  

Maria xx


----------



## Kamac80

There u go maria 

Kate - any news?

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Maria put you on a double hun. x

Kate, yes good news! 2 x 4 cell grade 1 and 1 x 2 cell grade 1, so best 2 going back tomorrow!! Fingers crossed. 

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Kate that is fab news! Im all excitied now and will keep everything crossed for u   

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thank you hun!!

Im quite excited too!! Fingers crossed!!
xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Aw brilliant news Kateag    

All 7's present and correct

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi all,

I'm on an 8 again...can someone sort me out?

Cheers me dears

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi hun, you were on 85 so have put you onto 77  

Tina xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

bubbles lookig good ladies 

Em you were so close to a triple 7 i thought i may aswell put you on it....no doubt it wont last very long though...

Nic xx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi hope everyone is ok?

Bubbles looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

All bubbbles looking good


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones looking good

 kate u were on a 80 so put u back to a 77

Em


----------



## radnorgirl

Everyone still looking good    

Helen
x


----------



## Maria Christina

Hi Ladies

Em someone has changed your bubbles again  will get you back to 77

Am just back from my FET in Barcelona, ahhhh had three little precious bambinos put back, 
1 four cell and two three cells, so am praying hard and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for another miracle 
that can stay till I hold it please this time, testing at home on the Bank holiday *7th* May 
anyone recommend what tests are good to use please
then have blood test at the Hammersmith on the 8th, 
they said a hpt isn't always accurate because of the drugs I'm on  
but 7 is my lucky number so have to test then, don't i ?? 
  
  
  

love and hugs to all, will do a bubble check
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

welcome back hun

 coming your way

Thanks for sorting my 7

ooooh thats 2 of ya testing on the 7th
i def gotta log on from me hols to see them 

as for everyone else u all look ok!

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em thank you







so much
got you back to 77
will bash anyone who changes it 

luck to all  
 
  

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx*


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all well?

All is looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Can you all keep an eye on my bubbles please i have got egg collection tomorrow and i need all the luck i can get coz its then that they will tell us if i can have ET or not 

Luv sally xx


----------



## Martha Moo

sally 

have put u back to a triple  

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Sally wishing u loads of luck for tomorrow.

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

Good luck for tomorrow Sally, hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## *kateag*

Girls someone has put me on an 8 please could you fix me, dont need any bad luck. xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

There u go kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate 
have popped u onto a 77

Everyone else is ok

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*Sally good luck for your EC today*                     
      
               
               
[fly]      [/fly]
   
Will keep everything crossed for you

everyone looks OK 
Love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

All bubbles lookuing good thins morning.

Good luck Sally on EC

Chris


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Em. 


All bubbles looking good. 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate(ag) ive put you on 777 babe


----------



## *kateag*

Aww ta Maz!!



xxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Everyone is looking good. Love the new name Princess Consuela


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok!!

Love the new name maz! Are u a friends fan by any chance?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

friends? whats that?          

i love friends, dh bought me the whole set for xmas, i watched them all within a month     

lots of love from Princess Consuela (or Mrs banana hammock!)


----------



## MissTC

Ah Maz honey       you crack me up!

I have every single episode on DVD and am a huge fan!  Watch them over and over again!!  That's one of my fave episodes!

Love Tracy ^Crap Bag^

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Maz and Tracy im a huge friends fan as well!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

i love the one with rachel on the plane with no falangies      

i will start a friends thread on g&b tomoro (unless someone else wants to start it?)

good night crap bag


----------



## Kamac80

Maz i can start one if u like?

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

I love friends!! Ross' teeth episode always cracks me up!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

LOL kate!!!


----------



## Maria Christina

Kateag someone's spoilt your 777 and put you on an 778  will sort you out, everyone else looks OK 

Sally hope your EC went well yesterday, and that you're on track for ET  

Miss TC  

Em  forgot to ask who Else is testing on the 7th ?

lots of luck to you all        
   
 
  

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

*Kateag I have put your bubbles back to 777
I was having a senior moment,  it's you honey that's testing on Monday with me, 
so sending you lots and lots of luck
How's the 2ww of hell going for you ? are you doing a hpt ?
Please Leave her bubbles alone 
I'm sending an army to protect them for you *


















































   
         
      
  
       
              
      

*Miss TC sending you lots of  &  for your scan today 
Hope the







jab's go OK 
Will be thinking of you  * 
                            
                           

Everyone else's bubbles OK
lots of love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Aw thanks MC!! Yes its me testing the same day as you. Im ok in the evenings when dh is home but Im going nutty during the day! Hows it going for you?? 

Please leave my bubbles alone, really need the luck. 

xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Hi Kateag it is hard during the day, I'm definitely   this last week is the worst, isn't it, 
driving ourselves mad with watching for any clue ! I hate the not knowing  
I think there is a bubble monster about who likes to add one to make it an 8  
They did it to me when I had 7777, so it's awful
will keep checking you honey and if anyone dares I will put you back to 777 OK
so don't worry  
Take good care and lots of luck
love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi hope everyone is ok?

All bubbles looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate (kamac) have put u on a 77 hun

everyone else is ok

             
             
             
             
                           


for our  ladies MC and kateag  

and to Miss TC 
everything crossed for you darlin

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home Ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93716.new#new

Love Emxx


----------

